# Lip Piercing



## dreamgirl_leah

I am curious how many of you have your lip pierced. I am getting my nose pierced in a couple days and I started looking at a lip piercing and the more I look at pictures, the more I like it. I still am not toally convinced about it. I would want it pierced on the side with just a stud like this picture.





If those of you that have your lip pierced could post a picture here of it I would appreciate it. I am still trying to decide whether I want to get it in a few months and whether I can pull it off. Thanks!!


----------



## sara cassandra

not yet... I haven't think to pierced at my lips or nose


----------



## KatJ

THATS THE ONE THAT I WANT! I had a monroe last year, but I dont have any pics loaded on this computer.

But i really really want that with a stud, but close enough where i can put a ring in if i decide to.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah

Yeah, thats what I want. I think the monroe is cute on some people, but it is not for me. I think the little stud right under your lip is SO cute. I am still contemplating on whether it would be good on me. I think this piercing with a diamond stud in it can look so classy!!


----------



## MindySue

i duno about classy, but it looks cool on that girl.


----------



## kaylin_marie

I've had mine done, and loved it. If you want it and think it will suit you, go for it.


----------



## livlegacy629

i think it is cute on her, but its not cute on everyone. i am not trying to make you not get it, this is just some stuff you need to know before you get it. 

lip piercings are extremely annoying. After every meal you have to wash out your mouth (even snacks) your lip gets really dry, and i have heard some people say you can wear lipstick/lip gloss. A lot of people will judge you.

i would suggest not getting both a nose and lip ring. not to be rude, but it looks trashy on most people.

i think nose rings are cuter on most people (if you have a small nose, they dont look good on sharp skiny noses.) 

Good Luck!


----------



## Retro-Violet

i had my nose done, but then it got infected.

this is being taken with a webcam.

but here is my lip ring. ive had it for like about 3 years.

the great thing was the first 2 weeks it was swolloen so i had awsome huge lips!

the best lip plumper ever, then the swelling went away and my lips went back to normal.

warning! piercings are addictive!


----------



## chameleonmary

i pierced my lip whilst i was drunk one night.... baaaad idea






the great thing about most piercings is that they heal pretty well if you decide to remove them (with the exception of some cartilage piercings, large gauge or surface piercings)

try it out - you may get over it in a week or you may adore it! like retro-voilet said, they ARE addictive; even the pain is addictive. im doing my conch soon, ive heard its one of the most painful but i CANNOT WAIT! if you really want it, you will just do it!

but adding to livlegacy, too much on the face can be a little too forward, and overpowering depending on the individual. unfortunately we are still in a judgemental day and age, so if its going to jeopardise work/studies etc try to keep piercings small, cute and discreet!!!

good luck, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## can021892

I'm thinking of getting snakebites but I'm a bit iffy.

I'm not sure if it'll suit me in a year or twoo.

Good luck though!


----------



## southcitybabe

Ive had mine done about a year and a half now, The bottom middle of my lip with a diamond, I had my nose done twice but Ive removed them.

You have to ask now if you want the freeze spray to numb you otherwise they dont do it so I was told when I asked, It feels good being pierced lol I hate needles but I enjoyed getting my lip and tongue pierced as you can feel it but it doesnt hurt, I'll put a pic up shortly if i can find one

I dont have a recent pic of my diamond stud but I have a pic when i was urm abit punky and wore a spike..


----------



## dreamgirl_leah

Thanks girls for all your help!!


----------



## FabSephoraJunki

that looks like my piercing!!!






I LOOVE it nd it was my least painful piercing so far!! But like sum1 said b4 piercings are very addictive lol...i got mine a little close just in case i wanted 2 switch to a ring which i do sumtimes but not often just b/c it gets in the way of lipstick nd stuff..mine only swelled for 2 days tho


----------



## JMill19

Hey Well this is mine you can kinda see it i guess.


----------

